# Use www.SkyScanner.net to check Flight Prices !



## GreatDane (10 Jul 2007)

Hi

Got this from a friend on another website (IrishKop.com) ...

You can use the following website to check airline prices on Ryanair, Aer Lingus etc and avoid the airline's website counting everyone who checks a certain price and increasing them, based upon the level of querry / demand etc.

www.skyscanner.net 

Anything that helps us all keep our fares down must be a good thing me thinks 

Cheers

G>


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2007)

Previously mentioned here:

General useful links for travel


----------

